# memphis 16-st1000d stopped working



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

so today on my ride home from work i lost all bass in my car. it is setup so the main rca wires go into the memphis amp then come out of the memphis amp into my second subs amp. i have torn the back of my car apart now to find the fuses were good and both amps are powering on to a green ready light. the memphis amp will not put any sound out from the subs and will not send the rca signal out to the next amp. if i hook the main rca signal to my second amp the second amp will play but not if its chained together with the memphis first. what happened to the memphis amp? it is still powering on but refuses to output any sound from ither speakers or rca outs. it is a memphis 16-st1000d amp.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

cancel that. i took it apart and found 2 fuses inside under the back panel of the amp. one of them were blown i replaced both fuses and it came back to life


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

ok new situation. same amp blew the 2 30 amp fuses again. what could be causing it the amp never used to do this and has been in the car for the last 5 years. the only thing that recently changed is that i installed 300 amp breakers in the main power line from the front battery to the rear battery as well as ran a second run of 4g power wire. i did not change the wiring just added more wire so more power could make it to the rear of the car.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

at this point now i have removed the cars wiring from the amp and rad temp wires for it from known good points for ground and power same results the amp clips in and out witht he green and red light flashing ont he amp untill i turn it down then it goes back to just solid green and playing normal unless i turn it back up to where it begins clipping


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

well i have figured out the issue i had originally thoht the amp was dead so i got my next best amp out hooked it up and had the same issue yet slightly different. with the second amp it would play louder but still sound distorted. it turned out one of the subs in my trunk was going bad somehow it still felt tight no rubbing that i could tell but it had to have been dead shorting internally because the amps i would hook up to it acted like i was touching the speaker wires together when i turned the volume up. took the sub in under warranty and everything worked perfectly after replacing the sub.


----------

